# Vegetable Lasagna



## pizzadr (Jun 21, 2005)

Looking for some good Vegetable lasagna recipes. One thats tasty. I'd like to use atleast 3 veggies. No eggplant, spinich, squash or zucchini please. Thank you for any responses.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Were you interested in a tomato sauce or cream sauce with it?


----------



## pizzadr (Jun 21, 2005)

Tomato sauce.


----------

